# Want to get rid of a few things...



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

Got a few things left over from my M3.

noah Car cover
new front lip spoiler (factory on sport, not on lux)
4 yoko avs intermediate 235/40 tyres (new never mounted)
Bentley e36 manual
rear strut brace
Spare on board computer
spare vents
ash trays (not used)

Will trade or sell. If trading, only willing to trade for M coupe related items. Posters, models, manuals, brochures, etc.

All are new except cover and manual, but they were rarely used.

Mpire


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Interesting - I may have to think about some of that stuff. Unfortunately mostly what I have is M Roady stuff, not Coupe


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

scottn2retro said:


> Interesting - I may have to think about some of that stuff. Unfortunately mostly what I have is M Roady stuff, not Coupe


Well, what you got? What else is on the list...

B


----------

